# help about literature



## Robert20 (Apr 5, 2011)

Again, sorry for making alot of threads, I just found this forum and I have many questions.

I have a question about finding books where is defined heat conduction threw construction materials. It's going to be useful to me if you tell me where can i find some experimental data or theoretical analysis of this problem. I need it for my graduate work.

Thanks a lot..

____________________________________

Φωτοβολταικα


----------

